# Penn 525 mag...OMG



## Uncle Phill (Dec 3, 2003)

Just got a new 525 mag at Bass Pro to try with a 11' MH Diawa Sealine on the DE coast last weekend. I am flat out AMAZED at how far I could throw 4 and 5 oz of lead, top and bottom set up with bait! I have no idea how far the casts actually were but it appeared I only had half of the line left on the spool!

I tried casting with an ABU 6500C5-MagX a few years ago and gave up...I just kept breakin off or getting blow ups. I fooled around with this new reel all weekend without ANY problems and like I said, just could not believe how far I could cast with the reel right out of the box, spooled with 15# BPS Excel (for fear of loosing alot of line to blowups)! Fantastic beginner reel.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i agree...i like mine...


----------



## emjay (Aug 11, 2004)

*Same here*

I was hesitant to go to conventionals, and I'm not sure if I'll go there exclusively, but for a first timer's casting reel, I had very little trouble and easily doubled my casting distances (okay, so I really was no great caster in the first place...)

Anyone wanting to try a conventional for the first time should really consider this reel.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Right on Time.*

This post is right on time. I'm planning on buying my first (well one that's not junk) surf setup. I was thinking about a Ocean master CP 12 foot with a Shimno Thunnus. But, alot of guys on here are telling me to go convential. they also mentioned me geting the Penn 525. What do you guys think.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*You will love the combo*

BPS CP and a Penn 525 mag.

Go for it.


----------



## Uncle Phill (Dec 3, 2003)

You read all the stuff about "tuneing reels" which obviously will get you great distances. But if your a newby like me and don't want to mess with tuneing (atleast at this point I don't), that 525 mag right out of the box can get you great distance and is nearly fool-proof. I fooled around with it all weekend without a blowup. I can't say enough about it!


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*525 Mag*

I just sold mine and I am glad I did, does not hold enough line, to small for my rod just dont feel like I got a reel on it at all, They are nice casting reels and you can achieve great distances with them however how you gonna stop a red drum after casting most your line off the spool? Next time you go out put 8 oz a lead on and a whole bunker or spot head on then put the test on it and let me know how you did, If you blow it up you will more than likely have to replace all the line if you dont blow it up in four hard days of 8n baitn and can achieve same distances as you did with the lighter loads you are a great caster, did not mention the clicker dont fall asleep will not wake you up. Going to the daiwa 30. Did yu catch any fish?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i have my 525mag on a 12'OM lite(2-6oz)...also put it on a 10' penn pro for the pier...for the big fish i have 2 sl30sh...1 magged, 1 not...love the mag in the wind and the clicker will wake the dead...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Teddy said:


> I just sold mine and I am glad I did, does not hold enough line, to small for my rod just dont feel like I got a reel on it at all, They are nice casting reels and you can achieve great distances with them however how you gonna stop a red drum after casting most your line off the spool? Next time you go out put 8 oz a lead on and a whole bunker or spot head on then put the test on it and let me know how you did, If you blow it up you will more than likely have to replace all the line if you dont blow it up in four hard days of 8n baitn and can achieve same distances as you did with the lighter loads you are a great caster, did not mention the clicker dont fall asleep will not wake you up. Going to the daiwa 30. Did yu catch any fish?


What are you fishing for, sharks?Granted I have only landed one drum and it was only 43" but it was on my 525. Maybe I'm not casting as far but the only thing I wont use it for is cobes or sharks.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Teddy said:


> I just sold mine and I am glad I did, does not hold enough line, to small for my rod just dont feel like I got a reel on it at all, They are nice casting reels and you can achieve great distances with them however how you gonna stop a red drum after casting most your line off the spool? Next time you go out put 8 oz a lead on and a whole bunker or spot head on then put the test on it and let me know how you did, If you blow it up you will more than likely have to replace all the line if you dont blow it up in four hard days of 8n baitn and can achieve same distances as you did with the lighter loads you are a great caster, did not mention the clicker dont fall asleep will not wake you up. Going to the daiwa 30. Did yu catch any fish?



THe 525 holds more than enough line for Red Drum unless you are loading 25-30lb test line they really don't run that far. As far as blowing up the reel well you will have to respool the Diawa 30's after a blow up. Now there was a day and a time that I used large reels Jigmasters and GS555's and I just used a spider hitch to creat the shock and 25 lb test. In those days I just kept cuttin back until I was about 1/2 way into the spool (less line than the 525) then respool. So the size is not a issue.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

You can get 300 yrds of 17lb Suffix Tri on a 525 which is more then enough line to stop any red out there. Maybe a coe will take a bunch off but a full 525 should still get him in. I don't use the 525 but one of the best fishermen at Cape point uses a 525 exclusively for drum fishin. Everybody has a preferance on reels but I have seen a 525 stop a 48" drum so I am impressed. 

As far as I am concerned a 525 on a 12' OM is maybe the best starter heaver rod and reel set up out there. Spooled and out the door for less then $250 you can't beat it.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

gilly21 said:


> You can get 300 yrds of 17lb Suffix Tri on a 525 which is more then enough line to stop any red out there. Maybe a coe will take a bunch off but a full 525 should still get him in. I don't use the 525 but one of the best fishermen at Cape point uses a 525 exclusively for drum fishin. Everybody has a preferance on reels but I have seen a 525 stop a 48" drum so I am impressed.
> 
> As far as I am concerned a 525 on a 12' OM is maybe the best starter heaver rod and reel set up out there. Spooled and out the door for less then $250 you can't beat it.


300 yards?? thast one hella full spolly..i wouldnt put any more then 250 of 17 on a 525..but 300 yards is really pushing it


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Ive seen it get packed with 325 but it was really tight. 300 is easy with 17 just might have to put a slight center hump in it. definately not unreasonable.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Teddy said:


> I just sold mine and I am glad I did, does not hold enough line, to small for my rod just dont feel like I got a reel on it at all, They are nice casting reels and you can achieve great distances with them however how you gonna stop a red drum after casting most your line off the spool? Next time you go out put 8 oz a lead on and a whole bunker or spot head on then put the test on it and let me know how you did, If you blow it up you will more than likely have to replace all the line if you dont blow it up in four hard days of 8n baitn and can achieve same distances as you did with the lighter loads you are a great caster, did not mention the clicker dont fall asleep will not wake you up. Going to the daiwa 30. Did yu catch any fish?


Did both, bunker, spot, small dog and no blow ups yet. If 290-300 yards of 17lb test is not enough then go with a jigmaster or a big abu, 4/0, or 6/0. They hold a ton of line and you will feel the reel on your rod. 
The Sl30Sh or 30shv are excellent reels hold 295 of 20lb and weigh the same or just a bit more than the 525mag.
Now about the clicker on the 525, no argument there but last week on the pier a gull flew into my line and every one heard the clicker. It was surprisingly loud. Or loud enough.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Gilly is right Packed tight on the machine 300 is easy to get on.. Andy is right too its slam loaded.. 279 is comfortable on the reel and I have yet to meet a Drum that could spool me with it..I use it for the cobia as well. With the new copolymer lines like suffix for one, 17 breaks @ 26-28 #'s Drag on a reel like that 525 or anything that we are using for Drum Striper Cobia, can't achieve more than 14 maybe 16 pounds of drag.. So if ya lock her down hang on and work the fish and have no nicks in your line you can horse anything in with that reel.. I've even gotton 6 to 7 foot black tips in with it.. The idea that you can't feel the reel on the rod helps you reduce the weight of your package generating tip speed giving you load and distance.. 

One thing that has not been touched upon is the fact that a lot of times wade fishing to the outer bar (when its there) your reel gets wet no if ands or buts about it.. Centrifigul brakes are like car brakes when wet performance is lost causing those reels to fuzz up.. Don't have to worry about that with the mag.. If they made a 535 stock out the box I would have it and I believe they are in the works right now from penn.. Until then I will make due.. sorry so long.. JAM


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*Speaking of the clicker...*

I seem to remember reading somewhere that you could beef up the loudness of the clicker on the 525 by doing some filing of the tip. I'm not sure if it was on here or possibly on Neil's forum. Does anyone recall anything like this or have you done this?


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

sprtsracer said:


> I seem to remember reading somewhere that you could beef up the loudness of the clicker on the 525 by doing some filing of the tip. I'm not sure if it was on here or possibly on Neil's forum. Does anyone recall anything like this or have you done this?


You are correct, to make the clicker louder just make the business end a little pointier, or stay awake! BB


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*BB - Love it*

Just stay awake. Are you going fishing or driving to the surf to sleep???


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Jam , Penn UK has had a knobby 535 magged reel for about 4 years now . Readily available on the net .


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

I got a 525 Mag last week and love it. I have been using Abu's for some time now to include a 7000 and a pimped 6500. I love the abu's, smooth and easy to work on. I like the 525 for the same reason. The reel does seem small but big things can come in small packages. Right outa the box the reel is just fine. I put some cheap line on it thinking I would blow it up and that only happened once. I did use 20#, it's what I had laying around, and there is not much of that left after a good cast. I have since put 17# tri on it and love the way it cast's. This is my first mag reel. I will get a SL30SH as well. The only thing I don't know about is how the 525 will do once it get's wet. I will have to wait and see. The wet reason is why I want the SL30SH, very proven reel as well.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Mac you remember the drum blitz were were in. Prolly half them guys were tossin 525 and they get wet all the time. The other half were tossin SLOSH's and the rest were tossin various others.  . Cant wait to see you lay into that 525 on your heaver. You gettin better distance then that saltist you had?. 17 Tri should be all you will need except for cobes and maybe you can sneak them in too but lock down the drag. Oh and remember that 48" drum Easter morning JAM cought was on a 525.


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

525 is defiantly better than the Saltist. I like the saltist but surf casting in not exactly what it's meant for. Does the job. The 525 is small easy to use and even easer to cast. I actually tuned it up just a little. Haven't tossed it with the tri but I am sure it will make a big difference. 

If one wanted to get fancy with the 525 you could top shot some 20# suffix braid with the suffix tri and have around 400yrds to play with but then the question that needs to be asked is "Why that much line"? The answer is, "Depends on what you want to fish for".


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Glad you like the 525 mag*

I ran into a feller who said on the point he only uses the 525 mag because he holds his rod 99% of the time makes sense.When he doesnt need to hold the pole he has no use for them, Me I dont fish the point and dont hold my rod, You can try and push the 525 mag as much as you like. for you, Im sure its a fine reel, casts great, holds enough line for you, will tackle them drum ect ect ect for me I will get a Dawia 30, cheaper,casts like a bullit with 8n bait without magnets,I might mag mine though? Holds enough line for the big ones a clicker that will wake you up at them wee hours of the morning, yur a better person than me if yu can do 24 and more on the beach without the shuteye,(Quote dont sleep ) thats a sorry excuse for major flaw in the design,whats the sense in having the clicker if you cant hear it over the waves? 525 mags are great for some folks!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i put my 525mag on an OM 12' lite(2-6)...it will toss 8&bait...great reel if the conditions are right...i have 2 sl30sh...1 magged 1 not...love the mag in an "in your face wind"...the clicker on the slosh will wake the dead...on the 525, even trying to juice it up doesn't help much...went to 14 on the 525 for the extra line...works for me...


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

Ifn line cap is a concern then you could put a mono top shot on top of sufix braid or power pro 20# or so. 20# has a 12# dia. I am still learning the tricks of the 525 but so far the only complaint is the clicker. If that's all I have to complain about then I guess I can live with that as I don't set the rod down all that often and if I do I am close and awake. If I am sleeping I am not planing to fish I am planing to sleep.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*Connman*

Is that an actual Penn production 535 mag or an aftermarket "NASCAR modified" reel  Regardless, I'm in the process of finding out for myself  

Go fish or buy tackle,

`bucket


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The Bucket said:


> Is that an actual Penn production 535 mag or an aftermarket "NASCAR modified" reel  Regardless, I'm in the process of finding out for myself
> 
> Go fish or buy tackle,
> 
> `bucket


Bucket I'm going to jump in on this one.
Here is a link that might explain. They say a pic is worth a thousand words.
https://www.veals.co.uk/acatalog/Penn.html


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*Diggs*

Thanks. I'm already in process of attempting to score a 535 mag off eBay from UK seller for 100 pounds the apparent going rate as I just couldn't stand it anymore, my tackle Ho hands were shaking to much last night  

Still hacks me off ya can't just go down to the Bait Shack or anywhere else in the US and get one :--| 

So will see how this deal all goes down  

Go help the world economy  

`bucket


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*MArkustacklehoes*



The Bucket said:


> Thanks. I'm already in process of attempting to score a 535 mag off eBay from UK seller for 100 pounds the apparent going rate as I just couldn't stand it anymore, my tackle Ho hands were shaking to much last night
> 
> Still hacks me off ya can't just go down to the Bait Shack or anywhere else in the US and get one :--|
> 
> ...


Ya biddin on the one with the knobby....can't wait ta blow it up 



> Still hacks me off ya can't just go down to the Bait Shack or anywhere else in the US and get one :--|


FYI.....Dicks has one fer about $100.00USD...just mag it


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Penn 525 mag*

I am new to conventional reels. I just purchased a 525 mag and put it on a 11' Tica. I fished with it last weekend. I started with 5 oz and a spot head and moved up to 8oz and the same spot head. I started with full mag and worked my way down to 3 with no backlashes. I tried it on no mags and had a little overrun but nothing bad. The wind was blowing 25-30mph and I still had no problems with casting. This being my first surf conv. I was pretty impressed with the 525 mag. 

As far as the clicker; I was sitting on the beach beside my truck to get out of the wind. The clicker went off and I had no problem hearing the clicker in 30 mph hour wind on the opposite side of my truck. I guess if I was dead asleep in my truck with 30mph wind I may not have heard it. If I was asleep in my truck I wouldn't consider myself fishing. I didn't have a problem at all with the reel. Just my opinion.

I have to agree it a great reel to start out with. I don't see myself selling it anytime soon unless I lose both my thumbs. 

I am not sure I would trade it for another reel at this point. My buddy had a Blue Yonder that we tried to cast. 1st cast, birds nest, second cast the rig is still going (not attached to the line). 
3rd cast I burnt my thumb print off. After respooling it we blew it up again several times. I am not saying this is not a good reel. It could very well be the best for all I know. In my opinion the 525 mag is a better choice for someone just starting out knowing nothing about magging and tuning a conventional reel. 

I have $240.00 in a rod, reel and line. Nothing else needed. Excellent reel in my opinion. I look forward to purchasing another conv. reel after I learn the ins and outs of conv reel fishing. 

If you don't like the 525mag don't knock it. Just fish with something else. There are a ton of people on here that love the reel. The posts on P&S helped me make the decision to buy the 525 mag. It was a good choice in my book. Fish with what you like. 

Tight lines and loud clickers!!!!

Mullet!!!!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Question on the 535mag UK version. Are these built on the same design as the 525mag? In particular, does it have the same spool design with inboard bearings?

I had a 535gs that I magged. Great reel, but a distance caster it is not.

I'd much rather throw a Daiwa 30 if I need to get out there.

I'm just wondering if the Penn 535mag sold in the UK was built on the same design as it's little brother.

Or is it just 535gs with a magged sideplate?


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

The 535 that is sold in the UK is a 535 GS with a different side plate. I have the 545 mag from the UK and get good distance with it. You have to tune the reel for distance. It will cast like a dog out of the box. First you will have to remove the two sealed spool bearings and soak them in lighter fluid. You might have to do this a couple of times because the grease in these bearings is very hard to get out. Once clean and dry you can use red rocket fuel to lube the bearings. You will also need to polish the spool shaft where it goes through the drive gear. 1000 grit emery cloth will do this job well. 

I am not an expert on the 535 mag or the 545 mag. I am repeating the tuning procedure that I was taught by Niel Mackellow. He said that you need to zero and reset the mag each cast. I use one and one half turns out for eight and bait. He said start by running the magnet all the way in and then out one half turn. Use one half turns out until you get your best setting. Good luck.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks, Eklutna. I had a feeling the 535mag was a GS with a magplate. 

I don't mean to pi** on anyone's parade, but the 535mag is a whole diffrent animal than the 525mag when it comes to casting.

I sold my magged 535GS and bought a Daiwa 30SHV. I like the Daiwa much, much better. There is no comparison, IMHO.

I have a buddy who I fish with a lot. He bought a 535GS and magged it, too. He sold it for a Slosh 30.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*525*

What is the difference between the knobby and sliders. I am looking at buying one myself and thought I'd ask.

Rich


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*Nj*

... that and vinegar too, eh ? And as you know, I've got the Daiwa's 20s-30s the sloshs & SHVs along w/couple 525 mags so I decided to score a "production" Penn 535 GS mag sold in UK, built/magged by Penn and not a magged after market like someone's Pro Gear I know  

I'm hoping it is on par with 525 with the added greater line capacity. Possibly even better then the 30s, don't know, but plan to find out for myself  If not oh well.

If ya can't make it tomorrow, I can score your blank from FishSticks for ya  

Go fish & chips,

`bucket


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> I'm hoping it is on par with 525 with the added greater line capacity. Possibly even better then the 30s, don't know, but plan to find out for myself If not oh well.


Don't trust me, eh?

That's OK. 

I was just trying to help.

Just remember I tried to warn ya. 

I'd like to see Penn make a 535mag based on the design of its little brother. Not just adding a magged sideplate to a boat reel. Maybe then we could talk about outcasting a Daiwa 30. 

The thing is, you're still gonna outcast me with that 535mag.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*and again if your phone is working ...*

just let me know if I need to score ya the 1267  

Never said I didn't trust ya, just want to find out for myself and I know it's not made same as 525mag, but I'm tired of waiting for Penn to build the 535 mag way it should be and then actually sell it here in USA !

If it don't cast well enough, I have a new expensive boat ho reel  Maybe even give it to my old man to troll for Salmon with up in MI


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

My 545 mag that I got in the UK will out cast my maged penn140. I can probably get another 25 yards distance with my 525 mag. The GS series Penn’s are good casting reels with high line capacity. I do not consider my 545 a boat reel. I have my 545 mag on my ten and bait rod. I have 420 yards of 20 pound test, I can cast 100 yards and the drag is sufficient to handle anything in the surf that won’t spool the reel. I like the Penn reels. I like the parts availability. I have a 30 year old Penn 65 that is on my other 10 and bait rod. 350 yards of 30 pound test, upgraded HT-100 Drag, Magged for comfort. I like Penn reels. I have a Penn 10 Mag, 65 (Mag), 2x140 (Mag), 2x525 mag, and a 545 Mag


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Fishing with something else*

Thats just what I said I was doing in my posts,I am very happy you like your 525 Mag, I liked mine at first. Now after comparing the 525s performance and other features to another reel I have come to the conclusion there is a much better life after the 525 Mag. I sold it, I am glad its gone, and I am very happy with my other reel. Still cant hear that MAGS clicker over them waves pounding the beach


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Ive got two 525s. Ive caught lots of Drum on my 525's including two that were 50"+. They didnt have a chance, and I was using 17# Sufix. When I fill my reels up, I can get REALLY close to 300yds of line on the reels. 

Now after reading about Rob's 93# ripping 200yds on the first run, Im loading 17# on my 7500 and 30shv just in case, I can sacrifice not using the 525's at least for Cobia season. The new drags for the Abu's are quite the shizz, and they worked beautifully on Drum this spring, so my 7500 is getting throwin in the mix(but I aint lettin any fish rip 200yds on the first run, no sir).

Now, if you like braid(and Im still playing with it) you can achieve two things. One is line capacity on smaller reels. Two is big fish on smaller reels. A 525 will hold 425yds of 20# braid. A 6500 will hold 300yds of the same and with the new drags, Im almost sure it'll land a Cobia. Im sure Wormy will let us know how that goes before Cobia season is done .

So when I head down on the 10th, I'll have the 7500 ready, the 30shv ready, and one 525 with 20# braid on it ready ....then all I need is a fish


Adam


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

*Facts about Penn modified reels*

The following reels are converted from original US reels in the UK by Penn Europe and are available from many mail order dealers in the UK.

525GSMag
525MagT
525SuperMag
535GSMagT
545GSMagT
555GSMagT

Hope that clears things up - BB


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Cobia*

A cobia will make a long run for sure if you don't put enough pressure on him. I like 25 lb Gami on a 7500 for cobia fishing. It is small and a 7500 will hold about 300 yards of it. If you play with a cobia he will fight you forever. My advice is to put a lot of heat on him from the gitgo. Sorry, I know this wasn't about Cobia fishing.


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

..I know this is mainly an 8n bait deal...
.....BUT:
..If I wanted just one reel for distance, with 15 lb. line, and a 5oz. sinker plus the two hook rig (pompano fishing)....which would you want?
Penn 525
Slosh 20
Slosh 30..
..just between these 3 reels...which would throw 15 and a 5 oz. the furtherest..
..I throw 6500 abus now and they do fine..BUT I am looking at one more for distance pomping and I will get one of them..
..THANKS in advance...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

pier-legend said:


> ..I know this is mainly an 8n bait deal...
> .....BUT:
> ..If I wanted just one reel for distance, with 15 lb. line, and a 5oz. sinker plus the two hook rig (pompano fishing)....which would you want?
> Penn 525
> ...



Well I don't own a SLOSH20 But do has the 525 and the 30.
My order would be
525MAG
SL20SH
SL30SH

The SLOSH is a worry free caster as far as I'm concerned. The 525 is at home for what you described.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't think you'll find a better casting reel than an Abu 6500 with 14lb. test. 

Try a Blue Yonder. 

I wouldn't worry about a pomp spooling that little Abu.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I own that one too but the 525MAG fits the bill better. It is a good caster, fished mine for a long time with no brakes.


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

HEY, you guy's having all those problems with these nasty little swedish reels....post em here I'm sure someone will take them off your hands.I love my 525's...and diawa's with the stupid gearbox. but MOST of the time....I have an abu in my hand.
Wes


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

Newsjeff said:


> I don't think you'll find a better casting reel than an Abu 6500 with 14lb. test.
> 
> Try a Blue Yonder.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about a pomp spooling that little Abu.


..the object of the game is that distant spot at various tide stages..
..I have a tricked out "orange" blue yonder, from Hatteras Outfitters that will absolutely fly..
However..a 525 or a slosh is about $130 less than another one of those things!!!
..thanks for the responses..looking like a 525....thanks..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

pier-legend said:


> ..the object of the game is that distant spot at various tide stages..
> ..I have a tricked out "orange" blue yonder, from Hatteras Outfitters that will absolutely fly..
> However..a 525 or a slosh is about $130 less than another one of those things!!!
> ..thanks for the responses..looking like a 525....thanks..


 PL,are you looking for distance and no clicker involved with those pomps? If so,I got something for ya,get with RW and we'll get ya hooked up with a "factory souped up green reel" from abu for a good price..


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

JAM said:


> Gilly is right Packed tight on the machine 300 is easy to get on.. Andy is right too its slam loaded.. 279 is comfortable on the reel and I have yet to meet a Drum that could spool me with it..I use it for the cobia as well. With the new copolymer lines like suffix for one, 17 breaks @ 26-28 #'s Drag on a reel like that 525 or anything that we are using for Drum Striper Cobia, can't achieve more than 14 maybe 16 pounds of drag.. So if ya lock her down hang on and work the fish and have no nicks in your line you can horse anything in with that reel.. I've even gotton 6 to 7 foot black tips in with it.. The idea that you can't feel the reel on the rod helps you reduce the weight of your package generating tip speed giving you load and distance..
> 
> One thing that has not been touched upon is the fact that a lot of times wade fishing to the outer bar (when its there) your reel gets wet no if ands or buts about it.. Centrifigul brakes are like car brakes when wet performance is lost causing those reels to fuzz up.. Don't have to worry about that with the mag.. If they made a 535 stock out the box I would have it and I believe they are in the works right now from penn.. Until then I will make due.. sorry so long.. JAM


I've got to go along with JAM on this one as well. Love my 525Mag. Of course like he also mentioned, if you're in need of something with greater capacity, go with the 535 or 545. They are pretty much indestructible even in the surf. If you still want castability, go with the ABU 7500C3CT. LOVE 'EM


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Adam said:


> Ive got two 525s. Ive caught lots of Drum on my 525's including two that were 50"+. They didnt have a chance, and I was using 17# Sufix. When I fill my reels up, I can get REALLY close to 300yds of line on the reels.
> 
> Now after reading about Rob's 93# ripping 200yds on the first run, Im loading 17# on my 7500 and 30shv just in case, I can sacrifice not using the 525's at least for Cobia season. The new drags for the Abu's are quite the shizz, and they worked beautifully on Drum this spring, so my 7500 is getting throwin in the mix(but I aint lettin any fish rip 200yds on the first run, no sir).
> 
> ...


I like it!!!


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Black Beard said:



> The following reels are converted from original US reels in the UK by Penn Europe and are available from many mail order dealers in the UK.
> 
> 525GSMag
> 525MagT
> ...


The 535MagT is a total different animal the the 525Mag. The spool is heaver and the shaft does not disengage. I really think with out these two features, It takes away from the casting distance.
It's to bad that Penn will not make a 535mag like its little brother.
It's even worse that Penn is getting beat out here in the States by a bunch of Swedish pansy's like Abu with all their broke back colors.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

jjaachapa said:


> The 535MagT is a total different animal the the 525Mag. The spool is heaver and the shaft does not disengage. I really think with out these two features, It takes away from the casting distance.
> It's to bad that Penn will not make a 535mag like its little brother.
> It's even worse that Penn is getting beat out here in the States by a bunch of Swedish pansy's like Abu with all their broke back colors.


Anyone out there have a "Pink Yonder" they wanna sell???


----------

